# Because I needed another project



## Just Jeff (Aug 28, 2019)

So, I was at the cycle swap meet last Sunday, and I decided I need yet another project. Really, just a frame. Guessing around 36ish Shelby. But it will make a nice base for a motorized build. Also found a fun front sprocket for the build as well. First pic is how it looked when I got it. And second pic is after swapping sprockets and bars to make it a rider for now.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice.
Hammerhead


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 3, 2019)

Some progress so far. One step forward, two steps back. Engine mounted nicely, but carb not so much. Then proceeded to break carb mount off. So yeah, not the best day ever, but it is what it is. Also found that I need to modify the exhaust to fit better, and I will be fabbing up a new intake so the air filter fits better as well


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2019)

I just knew I shouldn't have shared my luck with you. Sorry about that!


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 9, 2019)

Found another carburetor for the engine. Now I just need to fab up a new intake for it. Gonna grange up the mounting location to clear the frame a little better.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 23, 2019)

Finally had a few minutes to get back to this one. Got a few minor things done today. Clutch set up and throttle tube mounted. Still need to make a new intake to reposition the carb for better fit and flow


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 23, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> So, I was at the cycle swap meet last Sunday, and I decided I need yet another project. Really, just a frame. Guessing around 36ish Shelby. But it will make a nice base for a motorized build. Also found a fun front sprocket for the build as well. First pic is how it looked when I got it. And second pic is after swapping sprockets and bars to make it a rider for now.View attachment 1055010
> View attachment 1055011
> 
> View attachment 1055012



Neato bike!! I really dig the jet pilot sprocket. Looks cool!! Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 26, 2019)

Exhaust is modified! Fits much better now with good clearance all the way around it. Rear exhaust mount is done and fits pretty good. Now I just need to wrap in in heat shielding and it will be done. Next up is intake fabrication and carb positioning. 
  Finally getting some progress on it!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 26, 2019)

That little motor can get ya moving.    Tucking that exhaust in was a good thing .   Mine is a blast .   Glad you put the old seat back on .  Make sure your stopping power is up to snuff........................and a rear view mirror (  as far as I'm concerned )  is essential .   Cool build , have fun with it.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice bike. Can’t go wrong with metallic green! Great color. 
  I’ve got a set of drum brake hubs that will be inserted into the wheels. Just need to get off my butt and get shorter spokes to do it. 
  And I’m still debating on front suspension as well. The repro Monark springers are looking pretty good to me. And a couple of friends have said they hold up pretty well to their motorbike abuse. 
  Hadn’t thought about a mirror, but it definitely can’t hurt. So now I’ll add that to my list too


----------



## Sun311usa (Oct 3, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> So, I was at the cycle swap meet last Sunday, and I decided I need yet another project. Really, just a frame. Guessing around 36ish Shelby. But it will make a nice base for a motorized build. Also found a fun front sprocket for the build as well. First pic is how it looked when I got it. And second pic is after swapping sprockets and bars to make it a rider for now.View attachment 1055010
> View attachment 1055011
> 
> View attachment 1055012



Love the sprocket


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 14, 2019)

I saw that sprocket at a swap meet and I knew it had to come home with me for this project. 
  Not much new to report yet. Work has been busy so I haven’t had much time to get the intake built yet. Hoping it calms down here soon so I can get back after it. And get back to painting on my Hiawatha project too!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice build you got going there Jeff!  Hey you can get other intake manifolds  for your carburator. Bikeberry.com  has these that bolt to the motor very nicely. Good luck with your build,, looks great!  
Roger


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 15, 2019)

Good to know. I shall check that out. Would save me some time in fab work


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 15, 2019)

You'll find it on the Perfomance page. Bikeberry.com


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 6, 2019)

Well. The project took a strange turn. A friend of mine told me he really wanted the Shelby. So I disassembled the bike and told him the frame was ready to pick up. No big deal I thought. I had just bought 2 prewar Dx frames. So why not just make a motorbike out of one of the Dx’s. 
  Then my friend saw the new to me Dx frames and decided he would rather have one of them to build instead. Now, one of the dx frames was slated to become my new Klunker. Always wanted to do a what if version of a klunker. As in, what if I built it in 1987?
   One of the dx frames is now on its way to my buddy. And the other will most likely get the motorbike treatment. So that leaves me with a bare Shelby frame.

Enter the Shelby Klunker. Still a work in progress, but I’m liking the look of it so far. Araya 7x hoops. Drum brake rear hub. Redline flite 3 piece cranks. Brooks knock off saddle (just because I had it already)


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 6, 2019)

Need to find a more suitable fork and build my front drum brake wheel still. And find some handlebars for it. But I like it so far. Not a motorbike, but should be a fun bomber when it’s done


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 7, 2019)

Refined my brake hub mount a little. And got a couple decals for it.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 11, 2019)

Found some parts over the weekend to finish the Shelby Klunker build. Wasn’t sure what stem would work better, so I got a couple to try out


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 11, 2019)

Cleaned the black paint off the forks. Original white powder coating was ok for the most part on them. Old Redline tapered leg 26” cruiser forks. Like the look


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 11, 2019)

Also swapped the black bars for a set of chrome ones. Think they look a lot better on the white bike. Ended up using the shorter reach stem. The y’all long one put the bars too far forward for my liking. Also swapped in a different chain ring too. Kind of the new interpretation of a vintage Shelby sprocket


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 11, 2019)

And the complete bike for now. Until I get the front drum brake into the other Araya 7x hoop


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 19, 2020)

Little update on the Shelby. Other than building the front wheel still, it’s done. And I’m quite happy with the results.
A couple weeks ago I found a cool old set of nickeled handlebars with new Ame grips on them. Even had a funky old bell too! Naturally with yellow grips I had to have a new chain, as well as tires and pedals. And this is the result. Maybe one day I’ll build the front wheel, but I’m having too much fun riding it right now to worry about it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 20, 2020)

Really nice looking Shelby. Enjoy your new ride. Razin.


----------



## JRE (Feb 22, 2020)

Wow that turned out nice


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you. I’m very happy with how it turned out. Huge difference from the start of this project, but it has been a fun one. Best part is that is really is a fun bike to ride. It’s a fantastic bomber on the riverbed trail here.

Just got the correct length spokes for my front drum brake so will start building the wheel finally.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 4, 2020)

I decided not to do the front drum brake wheel on this one. Rear drum is more than enough for the riding I do. And if I change my mind, I can run a caliper brake on the front anyhow.
So I built this rim instead. Bullseye sealed bearing hub with the Araya 7x rim. Spins for days


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 4, 2020)

So this build is officially done! For now


----------

